

Show HN: Display binary Minecraft file from a web server as 3d in browser - ilaksh
http://minecraft-dungeons.com/viewer.html?url=r.0.0.mca&x=172&y=67&z=189&size=3&showstuff=diamondsmoss&ymin=0
The github link is at the bottom of the home page.  http://github.com/ithkuil/mcchunkloader
======
ilaksh
Written in CoffeeScript. The github is at the bottom of the home page.
<http://github.com/ithkuil/mcchunkloader>

